# Ty Crane?



## Dee-Zy

Remember that kid from the Coach Carter Movie. He was the main man on the kids' rival team. I know there was an anachronism when one of the reporter asked about how he is the next Lebron James (Although bron was playing middle school ball at that time).

My question is, was he a real character or was he completely fictional? Cuz it's based on a true story. I don't think he ever made it to the NBA if he existed right? Did he even play div. 1 ball?


----------



## Wayne

I forget on IMDB or Wikipedia, it said that he was supposed to be based off of Tyson Chandler


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Wayne said:


> I forget on IMDB or Wikipedia, it said that he was supposed to be based off of Tyson Chandler


Tyson Chandler > Lebron James


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wayne said:


> I forget on IMDB or Wikipedia, it said that he was supposed to be based off of Tyson Chandler



Ty Crane/Tyson Chandler, that could make sense... was he playing ball in HS at that time?

So dude is a total fictional character that was just based off somebody?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Yeah it was Tyson Chandler.


----------



## donnyback

Is the summer league NBA action going to be streamed live, free on their site? Going to be traveling and not have my TV with me, but Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1 will have internet.


----------



## kidspointdotin

Any NBA type Movie with Good rating on IMDB ... Plz Share..


----------

